# Value of Vintage Photos



## Playloud (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi, anyone have a good resource for determining value of original vintage photos?


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anything vintage is only worth what somebody is willing to pay. SO MANY variables. Year, condition, subject matter.......

Articles of interest on collecting, selling........

Photographs

Your Guide to Buying Vintage Photographs

Faded Memories: How much is an old photo worth, and how long IS a piece of string??


----------



## gsgary (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet FA unless it is a famous photographer
here's a collidion positive i was given at the weekend it's worth $1,000,000 because thats what i want for it


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2017)

I do a little dealing in vintage photos, slides and movies. Values vary widely and I don't know of any book or other reference that will be of much help in determining bottom line values. The best advice I can offer is to study sold photos on eBay to get a feel for what types of stuff sell for what kind of money. It's a complicated game with lots of variables and one I am still learning myself.


----------



## Optimum Clarity (Apr 10, 2017)

Photos like art is only valuable if you like it. Collect what you like and forget trying to buy what's valuable to someone else.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 10, 2017)

I expect e-bay selling prices is a good start to have some idea. "Vintage" covers a huge range in photos so hopefully you can narrow it down to a specific type of photography, its era, subject, etc.


----------

